# Anyway to get a hotsplit onto a polyester shirt?



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cold peels feel too rubbery for my taste. I have always wanted to get a hot split or hot peel to work on a polyester t shirt. Is there anyway to do this without burning the shirt? I thought about reducing the pressure but any transfer I have ever owned has always said medium to firm pressure and 360 and up for hot splits. 

Is there any polyester shirt that can withstand the heat? The vapor apparel polyester seems to be great for sublimation which make sme think they have chemically altered their polyester to reduce the occurance of burning and this is at 400 degrees fahrenheit. I am sure some other t shirt company has figured out a way to do this for their polyester but at 375 deg fahrenheit. Any ideas?


----------

